#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  API standards

## Mohamed

API amirican petroleum institute

API 06AM 2nd ed 09 95 Material Toughness

API 006D Pipeline Valves 

 
API 510 8th Ed Incl Add3 Dec 2001 Pres Vessel Inspection Code
API 526 flanged steel pressure Relief valves
API 527 for seat tightness of pressure relife valves
API 560 3rd Ed May 2001 Fired Heaters for general Refinery Services
API 594 Check Valves 5th ed 1997
API 598 7th ED Oct 1996 Valve Inspection and Testing
API 610 8th Ed, Aug 1995 Cent Pumps
API 611 4th Ed, Jun 1997 Steam Turb
API 612 4th Ed, Jun 1995 Spec Purp Steam Turb
API 613 4th Ed, Jun 1995 Spec Purp Gear Units
API 614 4th Ed, Apr 1999 Lub, Shaft Seal, Control Oil Sys and aux
API 616 4th Ed, Aus 1998 Gas Turbines
API 617 6th Ed, Feb 1995 Centrifugal Compressors
API 618 4th Ed, Jun 1995 Recip Compressors
API 619 3rd Ed, Jun 1997 Pos Disp Compressor
API 620 10th ed Feb 02 Design and Construction of Large Welded LP Storage Tanks
API 650 Welded Tanks for Oil Storage 10th Ed Add1 Mar 2000
API 653 3rd Ed Dec 01 Tank Insp Repair Alteration and Reconstruction
API 660 Feb 2001 6th Ed Shell and Tube Heat Exchangers
API 661 Nov 1997 4th ed Air Cooled Heat Exchangers
API 670 4th Ed Dec 2000 Machinery Prot Sys
API 530 4th ed Ocy 1996 Calc of Heater Tube Thickness
API 671 3rd Ed Oct 1998 Spec Purp Couplings
API 672 3rd Ed Sep 1996 Integ Geared Centrif Air Comp
API 674 2nd Ed Jun 1995 Pos Disp Pumps
API 675 2nd Ed Oct 1994 Pos Disp Pumps Controlled Vol
API 677 2nd Ed Jul 1997 Gear Units
API 681 1st Ed Feb 1996 Liq Ring Vac Pumps and Compressors
API 682 1st Ed Oct 1994 Shaft Sealing Sys for Cent and Rotary Pumps
API 683 1st Ed Sep 1993 Quality Improvement Manual for Mech Equipment
API 2510 8th Ed May 2001 Design and Construction od LPG Facilities
API 2510a 2nd Ed May 2001 Fire Protection of LPG FacilitiesAPI 
API PUB 534 1st Ed Jan 95 Heat Recovery Steam Generators
API PUB 684 1st Ed Feb 1996 Rotoro Dynamics and Balancing
API PUB 760 2nd Ed Jun 1998 Model Risk Management Plan
API Pub 938 May 1996 1 1 4 Cr 1 2 Mo ***** Repairs
API Pub 959 May 1982 Temper Embrittlement of Cr Mo Steels
API RP 500 2nd Ed 1997 Area Classification
API RP 505 1st Ed 1997 Area Classification
API RP 521 4th Ed Mar 97 Guide for Pres Rel and Depres Sys
API RP 540 4th Ed Apr 99 Electrical Inst
API RP 572 Management of Hazards Associated with Location of Process PLants and Buildings
API RP 573 1st Ed Oct 91 Inspection of Fired Boilers and Heaters
API RP 574 2nd Ed Jun 98 Inspection Practices for Piping System Components
API RP 576 2nd Ed Dec 00 Inspection of Pressure Relieving devices
API RP 579 1st Ed Mar 00 Fitness for Service
API RP 686 1st Ed Apr 1996 Machinery Inst Guide
API RP 934 1st Ed Dec 2000
API RP 945 2nd Ed Oct 97 Avoiding Environment *****ing In Amine Units
API RP 945 2nd Ed Oct 97 Avoiding Environment *****ing In Amine Units
API RP 1104 19tht Ed Oct 01 Welding of pipelines and related facilities
API RP 2028 3rd Ed Feb 02 Flame Arrestors in Piping Systems
API 579 1st Ed Revised Mar 2000 Fitness for service 1 - 100
API RP 2350 2nd Ed 1996 Overfill Prot For Storage Tanks



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]r
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]___

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
See More: API standards

----------


## fernandovz

Thank you

----------


## cedum

Thank You

----------


## jaxcet

Please I need books and materials on Riser Engineering.

Thanks

----------


## sadegh_msg

pls re upload those file ,because all of them  are dead link.
Thx alot

----------


## Processor

Dear Mr. Muhammad Elhagar
Very nice collection but unfortunately links are dead so kindly reupload the files.
If possible load in few zip files instead of so many individual files.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## technocrat

Yes all links are deleted. Pls reupload the links. these are very good documents for engineering industry. thanks in adv.

----------


## kks2003

Please upload API650  API620 again...

----------


## sravankumar_ganji

please reupload this link i need it
iam doing design of 2 and 3 separator design please help me

----------


## naeem_engr

Dear sudharshanan,

dear i hav al stds(including ASME,ASTM etc ) in pdf,but the folder size is near 1.5 GB so it is not possible for me to send them all.therefore u hav to specify which standards do u require so that i can easly mail to u....

----------


## sphere2004

naeem_engr: Could u pl. upload the following (@mihd.net or ifile or 4share)

API RP 2028 3rd Ed Feb 02 Flame Arrestors in Piping Systems
API 2510a 2nd Ed May 2001 Fire Protection of LPG FacilitiesAPI 
API PUB 534 1st Ed Jan 95 Heat Recovery Steam Generators
API PUB 684 1st Ed Feb 1996 Rotoro Dynamics and Balancing
API PUB 760 2nd Ed Jun 1998 Model Risk Management Plan

Thanks

----------


## kashyap80

Can anybody post API RP 536?

----------


## suhairi

THank

See More: API standards

----------


## naeem_engr

hi All,
here is da link for API's like API 594,598,600,602,603,609.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## czechman

can anybody send me API 938? 
many thanx in advance

----------


## ayman_sayed

Thanks alot

----------


## czechman

or can anybody upload that file? I will download it....many thanx in advance..

----------


## ivanilych

would anyone please upload API 74?
Thank you

----------


## easyrap

would anyone please upload API STD 537?
Thanks a lot
EDIT
I found it:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## User1809

Would anyone upload API 670 Machinery Protection Systems? Many many thanx, very appreciated.

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

I have only API 670 3rd Ed 1991

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mattegm

Does anybody have an API standard in wich are described the properties of API oils like density, cp, viscosity etc?
In example: for API 38 the density, viscosity etc are:....

----------


## Ayham

Dear naeem_engr,
Would you please help me to get the ASME B31.4 & B31.8.
Many thanks,

----------


## mutrosa

Dear kashyap80

API RP 536,  01-Mar-1998, Post-Combustion NOx Control for Fired Equipment in General Refinery Services

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

New API RP 536  01-Dec-2006   Post-Combustion NOx Control for Fired Equipment in General Refinery Services, Second Edition

----------


## MarkQ

Dear Friends
Can any body provide a link to API RP 14C and 14J. these are essential RPs dealing with process safety requirements in Oil & gas. would prefer if it is uploaded to ifile.it


thanks in advanceSee More: API standards

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

MarkQ 

API RP 14J 2nd Ed 2001 : Recommended Practice for Design and Hazard Analysis for Offshore Production Facilities

Monggo dipun unjuk
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 0.6 MB

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

MarkQ

API RP 14C 7th Ed 2001 : Recommended Practice for Analysis, Design and Testing of Basic Surface Safety System for Offshore Production Platform

Monggo dipun unjuk
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  5.34 MB

----------


## mutrosa

API RP 14J 2nd Ed 2001 : Recommended Practice for Design and Hazard Analysis for Offshore Production Facilitieshttp://www.zshare.net/download/57745806bd3ef210/

API RP 14J - Design and Hazard Analysis for Offshore Production facilities(2001)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mutrosa

API RP 14C - Analysis, Design, Installation, and Testing of Basic Surface Safety Systems for Offshore Production Platforms (7th, 2001)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mutrosa

> Can anybody post API RP 536?



API RP 536
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mutrosa

AP RP 536
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## yhisus

Can anybody provide the link to API Manual on Disposal of Refinery Wastes Volumen on Liquid Wastes, Chapt 3 & 5, Oil-Water Separator Process Design for Oil-Water Separators ?

thanks a lot.

----------


## ivanilych

Please post or direct me to API RP 576.
Thank you.

----------


## kertanegara

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## robertantoreni

Hai please give the link for API RP 1007 and API RP 2003

----------


## kertanegara

here is  API RP 2003

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## robertantoreni

Hia Kertanegara thanks for you



and please give the link for API RP 1007 also pleaseSee More: API standards

----------


## kertanegara

I'm sorry robert, i didn't have it yet. I'll let you know if i found it.

----------


## gdfry

Would somebody please repost API 14C 2001 the previous posted links do not work. 

Thank you for your help

----------


## Schtiel

Please reupload *API 683*. Thanks.

This link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
is not to 683, but to 684!

----------


## mhuelva

please, I need API Publication 931

thanks

----------


## lavkumar7

can any one send me link of api:560 code...thanx in advance..

----------


## DORIO

Api standard 560, third edition, may 2001

----------


## NVIL

Could you please upload the API PUB 760 "Model Risk Management Plan"? 
Regards

----------


## vikaschaurasia

anybody have API 533 (APH System) ??
plz upload it.

----------


## sambun

Dear all,
Anybody have API 537 or any code/standard for Flare ? Please upload! Thanks a lot !

----------


## vikaschaurasia

anybody have API 533 (APH System) ??
plz upload it.

----------


## amir_jkh2002

Dear Friend
I need AGA B109.1 standard, Does anybody have it?

----------


## asirana

Dear All,


I need API 936 standard for Refractory Insppection. Can any one provide me the same please?
Its urgent.

Thank in advance.

Besta Regards.

Rana AsifSee More: API standards

----------


## philrod_52

ayham,
give me ur e-mail, i will send it to you.
philrod_52

----------


## amir_jkh2002

> Dear All,
> I need API 936 standard for Refractory Insppection. Can any one provide me the same please?
> Its urgent.
> 
> Thank in advance.
> 
> Besta Regards.
> 
> Rana Asif



i can do that for you, give me your mail till send it for you, Do you have AGA B109.1?
where are you from?

----------


## asirana

Dear philrod,

My email adress is asif9425@yahoo.com
Do you have ASME Post Construction Code  (ASME PCC for Inspection) also?

Thanks for your support.

Regards, 
Rana asif

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

ASME PCC you can find it in Mechanical Engimeering, posted 1-2 wek ago

----------


## mhrizadi

API 530 latest edition please

----------


## mhuelva

API RP 936 (2004) Refractory Installation Quality Control GuidelinesInspection and Testing Monolithic  Refractory Linings and Materials

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ANSI AGA B109.1 (2000) [DIAPHRAGM-TYPE GAS DISPLACEMENT METERS. Under 500 Cubit Feet Per Hour Capacity]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## sameercnn

Dear,

Thank you very much for your kind help, I need one more help from anybody I mean if any body could have *sphere design or its development* please upload it or let me know the link for download.

thanking you,

Regards,
Sameer

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> API RP 936 (2004) Refractory Installation Quality Control GuidelinesInspection and Testing Monolithic  Refractory Linings and Materials
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Thank you Sir

----------


## tmlim

Hi everyone.

I am looking for API RP 545 1st ediition. Please upload this as I need this urgently.

Best regards

----------


## amir_jkh2002

> Dear All,
> I need API 936 standard for Refractory Insppection. Can any one provide me the same please?
> Its urgent.
> 
> Thank in advance.
> 
> Besta Regards.
> 
> Rana Asif



Hi
give me your mail, till i send it for you, anywayDo youhave AGA B109.1

----------


## mhuelva

> Hi
> give me your mail, till i send it for you, anywayDo youhave AGA B109.1



Please, amir_jkh2002 read my threat. It's the number 55 in this post.

----------


## bellrock

Hi I need API RP 45. Does anybody have it?

See More: API standards

----------


## amir_jkh2002

> Hi I need API RP 45. Does anybody have it?



please send your mail for me till I send that for you.

regards
Amir

----------


## mkhurram79

What a collection 
thanks

----------


## bellrock

my email is khoinghuyennguyen@yahoo.com.
Thank Amir_jkh2002 for sharing.

----------


## ntdung

Please share API 580.

----------


## henidegushi

I can not download the above links, but I really need the API RP 2028 Flame Arrestors in Piping Systems and API RP 2210 Flame Arrestors for Vents of Tanks Storing Petroleum Products, can anybody uplaod them?

----------


## Bonardo137

I need API RP 580 Risk Base Inspection please kindly upload them.

----------


## ntdung

API 580 - Risk-based Inspection  1st Edition 2002.  



```
http://www.mediafire.com/?g5imyinnmdg
```


API 581 - Risk-Based Inspection Base Resource Document  1st Edition 2000.   


```
http://www.mediafire.com/?gyjmamu50mf
```


Thanks waltherc82 for your sharing!

----------


## Bonardo137

NTdung and waltherc82..big..big thanks dude

----------


## shancerous

*naeem_engr*

Please send me API 617 and 618 on shancerous@hotmail.com
Thanks in advance

----------


## philrod_52

sent you api 617, unfortunately i don't have api 618, pls see ur e-mail. hope it helps

----------


## philrod_52

> I need API RP 580 Risk Base Inspection please kindly upload them.



bonardo 137, pls send me your e-mail ad, i will send it to you.

----------


## philrod_52

> I can not download the above links, but I really need the API RP 2028 Flame Arrestors in Piping Systems and API RP 2210 Flame Arrestors for Vents of Tanks Storing Petroleum Products, can anybody uplaod them?



send me ur e-mail, i will send it to you.

See More: API standards

----------


## mkhurram79

thank you very much

----------


## pp28

Hi!
Anybody have API 2030 ed.2005?, I have ed.1998 and I need it to verificate the design.
Thanks in advanced

----------


## pp28

Hi!
Anybody have API 2030 ed.2005?, I have ed.1998 and I need it to verificate the design.
Thanks in advanced

----------


## philrod_52

> Hi!
> Anybody have API 2030 ed.2005?, I have ed.1998 and I need it to verificate the design.
> Thanks in advanced



i also have 1998 ed. sorry.

----------


## mhuelva

I need the API602 2005 edition

thanks in advance

----------


## philrod_52

> I need the API602 2005 edition
> 
> thanks in advance



one i got is api 602-98, send me ur e-mail.

----------


## mhuelva

> one i got is api 602-98, send me ur e-mail.



thanks, but I have this edition. I need the 2005 edition

----------


## admperf

The file could not be found. Please check the download link.

----------


## hoaibao

I need API RP 500 "Classification of Locations for Electrical Installations at Petroleum Facilities Classified as Class I, Division I and Division 2" 2nd Edition 2002  please kindly upload them.

----------


## Marx Gevenag

Has anybody has API-684

Regards

----------


## philrod_52

one i got is 1997 ed. send me ur e-mail

----------


## philrod_52

> I need API RP 500 "Classification of Locations for Electrical Installations at Petroleum Facilities Classified as Class I, Division I and Division 2" 2nd Edition 2002  please kindly upload them.



i got 98 ed. if u want send me ur email.

See More: API standards

----------


## rosita

can anyone share API 620 file? it's about design&construction of low pressure storage tank. Thanks

----------


## philrod_52

> can anyone share API 620 file? it's about design&construction of low pressure storage tank. Thanks



send me ur email

----------


## rosita

my email: rosita_oktavina@yahoo.com
Thanks

----------


## philrod_52

> send me ur email



there seems to be some problem with ur email. sorry, tried 2 times. rosita oktavina@yahoo.com.

----------


## rosita

Dear Philrod_52,

Could you please send it to my gmail? It's rosita.oktavina@gmail.com
Thanks a lot

----------


## Robonima

Hi Guys;
Can anybody post API 618?
Tnx in advance

----------


## philrod_52

> Hi Guys;
> Can anybody post API 618?
> Tnx in advance



i got 618 4rt ed. 95 if interested send me ur email.

----------


## Robonima

robonima@yahoo.com

tnx dude!!!

----------


## Robonima

> i got 618 4rt ed. 95 if interested send me ur email.



tnx dude!!!
robonima@yahoo.com

----------


## mhuelva

I need API STD 2000 ed 2008

thanks in advance

----------


## sharmeen

engr naeem. 
Can you or anyone else provide api 617,618,619 and check valve api. if possible provide latest version
thanx in advance

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> engr naeem. 
> Can you or anyone else provide api 617,618,619 and check valve api. if possible provide latest version
> thanx in advance



Axial and Centrifugal Compressors and Expander-compressors for Petroleum, Chemical and Gas Industry Services (ANSI/API Std 617-2002)
API STD 617 7th Ed 2002.pdf 2.430 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Check Valves: Flanged, Lug, Wafer and Butt-welding
API STD 594 6th Ed 2004.pdf 0.310 MB


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

The latest version of API 618 is 2007 ( I have 1995) and API 619 is 2004 ( I have 1997)See More: API standards

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> can anyone share API 620 file? it's about design&construction of low pressure storage tank. Thanks



Design and Construction of Large, Welded, Low-Pressure Storage Tanks
API STD 620 11th Ed 2009.pdf 4.373 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Hi!
> Anybody have API 2030 ed.2005?, I have ed.1998 and I need it to verificate the design.
> Thanks in advanced



Application of Fixed Water Spray Systems for Fire Protection in the Petroleum and Petrochemical Industries
API RP 2030 3rd Ed 2005.pdf	  499.87 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Robonima

Hi,
API 618 PLZ! Any version possible.
tnx.

----------


## faizol

> Hi,
> API 618 PLZ! Any version possible.
> tnx.



Dear Friend,

For API 618-1995 edition, download link below:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thank you. :Big Grin:

----------


## Robonima

Finally an Upload!!!

----------


## Robonima

Thanks a million Man!!!

----------


## cosili

Hy,
Please help me with API 579.
costinilinca@yahoo.com
Thank you

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Hy,
> Please help me with API 579.
> costinilinca@yahoo.com
> Thank you



API 579-1 2nd Ed 2007.pdf 11.209 MB
Fitness-For-Service  equal to ASME FFS-1 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cosili

Thank you, Achmad Nur Eddin.

----------


## sambun

Dear friends, anybody have API MPMS 4.9 please upload.

----------


## rsampath

Does anybody have api 12f?

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Does anybody have api 12f?



The last version of API Spec 12F is 12th Edition 2008,where revision in 11th is already adopted. I have 11th Ed 1994 and Errata Revision 2007, which both 11th Edition and Errata 2007 becomes API Spec 12th Ed.
Enjoy it.

Specification for Shop Welded Tanks for Storage of Production Liquids
API SPEC 12F 11th Ed 1994.pdf	  1.01 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
API SPEC 12F 11th Ed Errata 2007.pdf 0.010 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: API standards

----------


## rajpd28

plz send me complete standard related to power plant including boiler and steam turbine

Regards
RKD

----------


## khaoula

Does anybody have API 14.3  or/and AGA Report No.3 ?

----------


## faizol

> Does anybody have API 14.3  or/and AGA Report No.3 ?



Dear Friend,

you mean API MPMS 14.3? API MPMS have a 3 part, which one you need? :Big Grin:

----------


## faizol

> Dear friends, anybody have API MPMS 4.9 please upload.



Dear Friend,

For API Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standard Chapter 4 Section 9 part 1, the link is:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thank you. :Big Grin:

----------


## mhuelva

hi,

I need API RP 50 and 51

Thanks in advance

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> hi,
> 
> I need API RP 50 and 51
> 
> Thanks in advance



Monggo dipun untal ...... sueegerr meniko

Natural Gas Processing Plant Practices for Protection of the Environment
API RP 50 2nd 1995.PDF	  2.21 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Onshore Oil and Gas Production Practices for Protection of the Environment
API RP 51 3rd Ed 2001.pdf	  194.53 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> plz send me complete standard related to power plant including boiler and steam turbine
> 
> Regards
> RKD



You should give us more specific

----------


## barbara

Can you send me API Standard 617 please???
My adress is barbara.silvetti@gmail.com

thanks!!!!

----------


## barbara

> Can you send me API Standard 617 please???
> My adress is barbara.silvetti@gmail.com
> 
> thanks!!!!



I FOUND the API STANDARD!!!!!

thanks to all!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## arnel_ado

Anybody...
Pls help..  I have been searching for this standards for almost a year already but to no avail.
I badly need API Std 420.  I am going to use it as the basis for the design of gravity oil-water separator.

----------


## nfshans

Thank U so much...

----------


## philrod_52

anybody has piping calcs by shashi menon, pls share.


my address: philrod_52@yahoo.comSee More: API standards

----------


## borra.leeladhar@gmail.com

Has anyone had "The control Of boiler by sam dukelow"

----------


## mhuelva

> Monggo dipun untal ...... sueegerr meniko
> 
> Natural Gas Processing Plant Practices for Protection of the Environment
> API RP 50 2nd 1995.PDF	  2.21 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks a lot Achmar Nur Eddin, you are the best

----------


## sambun

> Dear Friend,
> 
> For API Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standard Chapter 4 Section 9 part 1, the link is:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dear Faizo,

Thank you very much !

----------


## kashyap80

Thank you Mutrosa!

----------


## james_donald_70

Hi, I need API 520 pi

Has anyone had it ? Please share to me  :Big Grin:

----------


## oscarvargas

thanx my friend....thanx for sharing this knowledge

----------


## kashyap80

Hi,

Anybody have *API 663* Petroleum, petrochemical and natural gas industries - Hairpin heat exchangers. - 1st edition.

----------


## asarwar83

Thanks

----------


## khaoula

can anyone upload API RP 90
thanks a lot

----------


## minmindl

Could anyone reupload API Rp 45 - Analysis of Oilfield Waters, please.
Thanks in advance!

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Could anyone reupload API Rp 45 - Analysis of Oilfield Waters, please.
> Thanks in advance!



API RP 45 3rd Ed 1998.pdf 0.352 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Can anybody upload following Standard :

API Std 689  -  Collection and Exchange of Reliability and Maintenance Data for Equipment Petroleum and natural gas industriesCollection and exchange of reliability and maintenance data for    equipment or equal to  ISO 14224

API Std 547  -  General-purpose Form-wound Squirrel Cage Induction Motors250 Horsepower and Larger



API RP 753   -  Management of Hazards Associated with Location of Process Plant Portable BuildingsSee More: API standards

----------


## minmindl

Dear Achmad Nur Eddin, 
Thank you very much!

----------


## khaoula

Dear Naeem,

can you please upload ASME VIII div1. my email is scorpio1402@hotmail.com.
thank you so much  :Smile:

----------


## khaoula

can you please apload asme viii div 1
thanks

----------


## asseddik

Please share API 1004 for loading arms

----------


## mhuelva

Please, I need API RP 2216

thanks in advance

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Please, I need API RP 2216
> 
> thanks in advance



Ignition Risk of Hydrocarbon Vapors by Hot Surfaces in the Open Air
API RP 2216 3rd Ed 2003.pdf 0.219 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Please share API 1004 for loading arms



Bottom Loading & Vapor Recovery for MC-306 Tank Motor Vehicles
API RP 1004 8th Ed 2003.pdf   1.15 MB  
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mhuelva

> Ignition Risk of Hydrocarbon Vapors by Hot Surfaces in the Open Air
> API RP 2216 3rd Ed 2003.pdf 0.219 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Achmad Nur Eddin thanks a lot, you are the best.

----------


## misouri13

Hi. Does anyone have API 670?
my mail: blue_phoenix130986@hotmail.com

----------


## duazo2009

hey,,

Take this 
API 570 Piping Inspection Code. Inspection, Repair, Alteration and Rerating of In-Service Piping Systems, October 1998
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## asseddik

Jazakom allah khayran

----------


## khaoula

can you please apload asme viii div 1


thanksSee More: API standards

----------


## lochandadhich

Hi
Where can I find API 618 5th Edition
Thanks
Cheers

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

can anybody share the API RP1133 2005 ? 
Guidelines for Onshore Hydrocarbon Pipelines Affecting High Consequence Floodplains
I need it very urgently

----------


## ghartman

I am working on a few data points where I need to calculate the corrected API (@ 60F) from an observed API which was taken at a different temperature for crude oil. I also need to calcualte corrected volume as well for which I believe I understand I need the VCF (Volume Correction Factors). 

I understand that "Adjunct to D1250 Petroleum Measurement Tables  Volume I" contains Table 5A: Generalized Crude Oils, Correction of Observed API Gravity to API Gravity at 60F and Table 6A: Generalized Crude Oils, Correction of Volume to 60F Against API Gravity.

I also understand that "Adjunct to D1250 Petroleum Measurement Tables  Volume X" contains Background, Development, and Computer Documentation and that Volume X actually has the algorithms and equations published for calculating and approximating all of the tables published in the 12 volume Adjunct set.

I don't know how many pages there are to Tables 5A and 6A in Volume 1 but that is what I believe I need. Even better would be the algorithms/equations that generate these particular tables for which I understand is published in Volume 10.

Can someone help me with this??

I only need this data for a one time set of calculations..

Thanks to whoever can help me with this!!
Greg

----------


## kircon

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> I am working on a few data points where I need to calculate the corrected API (@ 60F) from an observed API which was taken at a different temperature for crude oil. I also need to calcualte corrected volume as well for which I believe I understand I need the VCF (Volume Correction Factors). 
> 
> I understand that "Adjunct to D1250 Petroleum Measurement Tables  Volume I" contains Table 5A: Generalized Crude Oils, Correction of Observed API Gravity to API Gravity at 60F and Table 6A: Generalized Crude Oils, Correction of Volume to 60F Against API Gravity.
> 
> I also understand that "Adjunct to D1250 Petroleum Measurement Tables  Volume X" contains Background, Development, and Computer Documentation and that Volume X actually has the algorithms and equations published for calculating and approximating all of the tables published in the 12 volume Adjunct set.
> 
> I don't know how many pages there are to Tables 5A and 6A in Volume 1 but that is what I believe I need. Even better would be the algorithms/equations that generate these particular tables for which I understand is published in Volume 10.
> 
> Can someone help me with this??
> ...



I upload both Vol I & II for your convenience

API MPMS 11.1 VOL I 1st Ed 1987.pdf   27.9 MB
Chapter 11.1 Vol I 1st Ed   1987 or  API STANDARD 2540 / IP200 / ANSI ASTM D 1250
 Volume Correction Factors
TABLE 5A - Generalized Crude Oils and JP-4 Correction of Observed API Gravity to API Gravity at 60F
TABLE 6A - Generalized Crude Oils and JP-4 Correction of Volume to 60F Against API Gravity at 60F
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


API MPMS 11.1 VOL II 1st Ed 1987.pdf 25.217 MB
Chapter 11.1 Vol II 1st Ed   1987 or  API STANDARD 2540 / IP200 / ANSI ASTM D 1250
Volume Correction Factors
TABLE 5B-Generalized Products Correction of Observed API Gravity to API Gravity at 60F
TABLE 6B-Generalized Products Correction of Volume to 60F Against API Gravity at 60F
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thank you for API 1133

----------


## ghartman

Thank you so much Achmad!!

----------


## backspace

looking for API MPMS Chapter 11.5

Thanks

----------


## okanane

hi i really need:

API 2552
ISO 7507-1
IP 202 Part II Section 2

----------


## aragorn

Hi

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## okanane

hi aragorn

thank you very much.

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Hi
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Both links are not working or already achieve max limit



Could you please upload in ifile or Megaupload, 4shared pleaseSee More: API standards

----------


## foxawan

Can somebody mail the API-620 latest standard on my mailing address. We don't have access to ifiles website here.
farrukh.hanif@descon.com

----------


## mrashwan

thank you

----------


## sambun

Wthdrawn the thread !

----------


## ehtisham

API 6FA
API 6A
API 594
APi 598
APi 607

----------


## sharfin

Thanks people

----------


## mahiik

I can not download the above links, but I really need the API RP 2028 Flame Arrestors in Piping Systems and API RP 2210 Flame Arrestors for Vents of Tanks Storing Petroleum Products, can anybody uplaod them?


my Email ID is mahiik@yahoo.com

----------


## cobraaa

Please upload API's related to Pipeline and related facilities like tanks and equipements etc
thanks and best regards
JH

----------


## Nabilia

API RP 2028 3rd Ed. Feb. 2002 - Flame Arresters in Piping Systems
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 2210 3rd Ed. June 2000 - Flame Arresters for Vents of Tanks Storing Petroleum Products
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## august8

API RP 533 Please~!

----------


## faizol

> API 6FA
> API 6A
> API 594
> APi 598
> APi 607



Dear Forum Members,

Find Link as below:
1.API SPEC 6FA-1999 Edition "Specification for Fire Test for Valve"
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

2.API SPEC 6A-2008 Edition "Specification for Wellhead and Christmas Tree Equipment"
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

3.API STD 594-2004 Edition "Check Valve: Flange, Lugs, Wafer and Butt Welding"
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

4. API STD 598-2009 Edition "Valve Inspection & Testing"
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

5. API STD 607-2005 Edition + 2008 Errata "Fire Test for Soft Seated Quarter-Turn Valves"
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## faizol

> Hi
> Where can I find API 618 5th Edition
> Thanks
> Cheers



Dear Forum Member,

Find Link as below:

API STD 618-2007 Edition "Reciprocating Compressor for Petroleum, Chemical....."
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thank you.

----------


## sambun

Dear faizo, thanhk you for your new editions !

See More: API standards

----------


## zergvs

Api 602-2010
api 609-2010

----------


## ehsanyou

hi
I need procedure of rig inspection(offshore).
Annual, monthly,...
in advanced thanks for your cooperation.

----------


## cloudswhite

Hi 
I'm looking for API STANDARD 614 5th EDITION.

I believe anymember help me.

Please give me a advice

Thank U

----------


## Nabilia

API Standard 614 5th Ed. Apr. 2008 w:May 2008 Errata - Lubrication, Shaft-sealing and Oil-control Systems and Auxiliaries ISO 10438;2007.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cloudswhite

@Nabilia

Thank U for your polite response.

Have a nice day.

----------


## tmlim

Folks,
Does anyone have the API Std 676 3rd edition 2009?  Appreciate if this can be shared.  Thanks

----------


## ghartman

Hello everyone,
Does anyone have API MPMS Chapter 14.5 (Calculation of Gross Heating Value, Relative Density .....)??

Preferrably Third Edition Jan 2009 but I'll take anything..

Thanks!
Greg

----------


## Nabilia

API MPMS 14.5, 1996 (R 3:2002) Calculation of Gross Heating Value, Relative Density and Compressibility Factor for Natural Gas Mixtures from Compositional Analysis.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## prodesm

gr8 collection

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Does any body has bellow standard, please share

API RP 1117, Recommended Practice for Movement of In-service Pipelines, 3rd Edition, July 2008

----------


## sambun

Oh. I have 1996 edition only. You like it ?

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Thanks Sambun, but I search for 3rd Edition 2008

See More: API standards

----------


## sambun

Dear friends,

Any one have API RP68 "Oil and Gas Well Servicing and Workover Operations Involving Hydrogen Sulfide" ? Please upload it. Thanks a lot !

----------


## luckshmiravi

Dear Nabilia,

Can you please post me API Puplication 346 which i need urgently ?

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Dear friends,
> 
> Any one have API RP68 "Oil and Gas Well Servicing and Workover Operations Involving Hydrogen Sulfide" ? Please upload it. Thanks a lot !



API RP 68 1st Ed 1998.pdf	  3.18 MB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sambun

> API RP 68 1st Ed 1998.pdf	  3.18 MB	
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Dear friend,
Thank you very much !

----------


## Nabilia

> Dear Nabilia,
> 
> Can you please post me API Puplication 346 which i need urgently ?



Sorry, I don't have it. Someone else please find 346 for us.

----------


## TAGRART

I need API 665 and 684 please share the link or send them to me zellalmansour@yahoo.fr

----------


## raulelite

Hi, 

good day evry one, god bless you!!
Need api 15lr, some one can share?

Thanks!

----------


## Nabilia

> Hi, 
> 
> good day evry one, god bless you!!
> Need api 15lr, some one can share?
> 
> Thanks!



Post #17 here...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## raulelite

> Post #17 here...
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thank you nabilia! you saved my day

----------


## tmlim

Dear all,

Does anyone have API RP 2030 Application of fixed water spary systems for fire protection in the petroleum and petrochemical industries - latest edition?

Appreciate if this can be upload/shared.

Thank you

----------


## ou827

Need API 6A,20th edition....

please share

----------


## Nabilia

API RP 2030 3rd Ed. July 2005 - Application of Fixed Water Spray Systems for Fire Protection in the Petroleum and Petrochemical Industries.pdf



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: API standards

----------


## bassem balghouthi

can anybody post API RP 599

----------


## Nabilia

> can anybody post API RP 599



API Standard 599 6th Ed. Oct. 2007 - Metal Plug ValvesFlanged, Threaded and Welding Ends
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ou827

Hi,
Can anybody upload API 6A, 20th Edition.
Thanks in advance.
Need this ASAP.

----------


## mrbeen

please upload this all file & if u have update all version also upload to all. dear plase

thanks

----------


## mrbeen

pleas upload this file i want it brob.

please

----------


## sumon emam

I need the following API codes:
RP 6DR
PUBL 770
STD 1163
STD 2003
RP 2023
RP 2027
RP 2200.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## tmlim

Thanks Nabilia for the API RP 2030.

Best regards

----------


## Nabilia

> I need the following API codes:
> RP 6DR
> PUBL 770
> STD 1163
> STD 2003
> RP 2023
> RP 2027
> RP 2200.
> Thanks in advance.



API Publication 770 Mar. 2001 - A Managers Guide to Reducing Human Errors Improving Human Performance in the Process Industries
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 6DR 1st Ed. Feb. 2006 Repair and Remanufacture of Pipeline Valves
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 2023 3rd Ed. Aug. 2001 (R2006) - Guide for Safe Storage and Handling of Heated Petroleum-Derived Asphalt Products and Crude-Oil Residua
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 2027 3rd Ed. Mar. 2002 (R2007) - Ignition Hazards and Safe Work Practices for Abrasive Blasting of Atmospheric Storage Tanks in Hydrocarbon Service
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 2200 3rd Ed. May 1994 - Repairing Crude Oil, Liquefied Petroleum Gas, and Product Pipelines
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Standard 1163 1st Ed. Aug. 2005 - In-line Inspection Systems Qualification Standard
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Standard 2003 2006 draft - Protection Against Ignitions Arising Out of Static, Lightning, and Stray Currents.doc
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sambun

Thank you very much, Nabilia !

----------


## samrat

> sent you api 617, unfortunately i don't have api 618, pls see ur e-mail. hope it helps



Dear Sir,
Would  you kindly send me API 617 to my below email? Thanks
samrat
am981991@gmail.com

----------


## Nabilia

API Standard 616 4th Ed. Aug. 1998 - Gas Turbines for the Petroleum, Chemical, and Gas Industry Services 100pgs
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Standard 617 7th Ed. July 2002 - Axial and Centrifugal Compressors and Expander-compressors for Petroleum, Chemical and Gas Industry Services
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Standard 618 5th Ed. Dec. 2007 w/Errata 1 Nov. 2009 - Reciprocating Compressors for Petroleum, Chemical, and Gas Industry Services
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Standard 619 4th Ed. Dec. 2004 -Rotary-Type Positive- Displacement Compressors for Petroleum, Petrochemical, and Natural Gas Industries
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rigpig

Thanks Nabila, once again your a star!

See More: API standards

----------


## samrat

> API Standard 616 4th Ed. Aug. 1998 - Gas Turbines for the Petroleum, Chemical, and Gas Industry Services 100pgs
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for your immediate replies and posting the API standards as desired. Appreciate very much. Regards,
samrat

----------


## poetoet

Any one have API RP 50?? please help me

----------


## Nabilia

> Any one have API RP 50?? please help me



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## poetoet

Thanks alot Nabilla....

----------


## Jdsilva

_Hi anybody got Latest edition of API 660, Please upload!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

----------


## Nabilia

API Standard 660 8th Ed. Aug. 2007 - Shell-and-tube Heat Exchangers ISO 16812;2007.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabili

Thanks a lot Nabilia for your on-going help.
I would appreciate very much if you or other colleagues can upload a recent edition of API RP 2200 (I believe 2000 edition). Thank you

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Thanks a lot Nabilia for your on-going help.
> I would appreciate very much if you or other colleagues can upload a recent edition of API RP 2200 (I believe 2000 edition). Thank you



I believe the recent standard is 4th Edition 2010. The previous standard is 3rd Edition 1994.
API RP 2200
01-Sep-2010
Repairing Crude Oil, Liquefied Petroleum Gas, and Product Pipelines, Fourth Edition

Somebody please upload

----------


## Northern.Leader

Hi .

can anybody re-upload API 579-1 2nd Ed 2007.pdf ?
thanks in advance ..
________________ edited _________________

I've found it, thanks   :Smile:

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

dear friends,please share these doc:
-API 6FA
-API 607
-BS 6775-2
-ISO 10497
-NACE MR 0175
-EEMUA publication number 182

im very appreciate for those who can share these doc.
thanks

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

API STD 2551 1st Ed.2002.pdf 2.237 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Measurement and Calibration of Horizontal Tanks

----------


## elverdugo4

Nabilia help me with API RP 1113....Please

See More: API standards

----------


## ou827

Can anybody please share API 6A,20th edition..... please

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

dear friends,
i would to have these doc:
-API 6FA
-ISO 10497
-NACE MR 0175
-BS 6755-2

i t will be great for those who can help me.
thanks=)

----------


## baculi

Dear Nabilia.

Please help me post API 650 2009. 

I check some link download in forum are dead.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Nabilia

New Link 650
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## baculi

Thanks Nabilia very much.

----------


## A.Venugopal

Dear Mr Nabilia 

Can you upload API RP 533 please 

Best regards

Venugopal

----------


## Nabilia

> Dear Mr Nabilia 
> 
> Can you upload API RP 533 please 
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Venugopal



That is a historical document that I have not come across yet.

----------


## A.Venugopal

Thank you Mr Nabilia for your prompt reply. May I ask any one else of the Forum has it and would kindly upload it 

Best regards

Venugopal

----------


## rigpig

Any help on obtaining these would be greatly appreciated. I Tried on the drilling page but nobody could help, so back to the dream team here!

API RP 2D Operation and Maintenance of Offshore Cranes 2007
API RP 2I In-Service Inspection of Mooring Hardware for Floating Drilling Units 2008
API Spec 4F Drilling and Well Servicing Structures 2008
API RP 8B/ISO 13534:2000 Inspection, Maintenance, Repair, and Remanufacture of Hoisting
Equipment
API RP 59 Recommended Practice for Well Control Operations 2006
API RP 53 Blowout Prevention Equipment Systems for Drilling Operations 2004

Steve

----------


## Nabilia

API Specification 4F 3rd Ed. Jan. 2008 - Specification for Drilling and Well Servicing Structures
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 8B 7th Ed. Mar. 2002 - Recommended Practice for Procedures for Inspections, Maintenance, Repair and Remanufacture of Hoisting Equipment - ISO 12534-2000
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 53 3rd Ed. Mar. 1997 (R2004) - Recommended Practices for Blowout Prevention Equipment Systems for Drilling Wells
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 59 2nd Ed. May 2006 - Recommended Practice for Well Control Operations
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rigpig

Thanks Nabila, have a good Safe Sunday.

----------


## antoil

Dear Sirs,



Can you upload API STD 2554?

Thank you in advance.See More: API standards

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Mr Rigpig and Mr Antoil

API STD 2554 1st Ed 2002.pdf 1.921 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Measurement and Calibration of Tank Cars

API RP 2I 2nd Ed 1996.pdf 0.925 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
In-Service Inspection of Mooring Hardware for Floating Drilling Units Second Edition

API RP 2D 5th Ed 2003.pdf  0.919 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Recommended Practice for Operation and Maintenance of Offshore Cranes

----------


## rigpig

Good morning

I am looking for probably quite an obscure publication API Publ 2201
Safe Hot Tapping Practices in the Petroleum and Petrochemical
Industries.. Hoping someone can help (as usual)

----------


## Yuwono

Dear all, 

Need the API for
RP 651    Cathodic Protection of Aboveground Petroleum Storage Tanks
RP 652    Lining of Aboveground Storage Tank Bottoms

Tkx in advance

----------


## Yuri47

Hello, maybe You can send ASME 2010 Sections IV, VI, and VII directly yuri.morozov@yahoo.com
Thanks in advance

----------


## rigpig

Dear Yuri
Try on the mechanical thread, as this thread is for API requests
Steve

----------


## hbili

Need API 615. Please! Urgent!

----------


## Nabilia

API Standard 615 1st Ed. Jan. 1973 (R1987) Sound Control of Mechanical Equipment for Refinery Services

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rigpig

hilbili
If you need any further information on this topic, I can probably help you as I just performed noise survey in a refinery

----------


## hbili

rigpig,
anything about noise survey is interesting for me, especialy in refinery.
- standards
- literature
- procedures for measuring
- what software you use for generation of the noise picture?

At last - thank you for kind offer!

----------


## hbili

rigpig - do you have last edition? tx!

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Dear all, 
> 
> Need the API for
> RP 651    Cathodic Protection of Aboveground Petroleum Storage Tanks
> RP 652    Lining of Aboveground Storage Tank Bottoms
> 
> Tkx in advance



Monggo Masss........ untalen


API RP 651 3rd Ed 2007.pdf  0.537 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 652 2nd Ed 1997.PDF 0.952 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rigpig

can you message me to get your email address, I also need your geographical area for the info you requested to be accurate

See More: API standards

----------


## Nabilia

> Good morning
> 
> I am looking for probably quite an obscure publication API Publ 2201
> Safe Hot Tapping Practices in the Petroleum and Petrochemical
> Industries.. Hoping someone can help (as usual)



API Publication 2201 3rd Ed. Oct. 1985 - Procedures For Welding Or Hot Tapping On Equipment Containing Flammables
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

> Nabilia help me with API RP 1113....Please



Found it on the Chinese site today
API RP 1113 1st Ed. Sept. 2007 - Developing a Pipeline Supervisory Control Center.pdf	  0.739 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

API RP 1115 1st Ed. Sept. 1994 (R2007) - Recommended Practice on the Operation of Solution-Mined Underground Storage Facilities.pdf 1.034 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

API RP 63 1st Ed. June 1990 - Recommended Practices for Evaluation of Polymers Used in Enhanced Oil Recovery Operations.pdf 4.206 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## hbili

rigpig - if you aksked for my e-mail: hbili@yahoo.com.

----------


## rigpig

Please check your email for info sent

----------


## A.Venugopal

Any one, API RP 533 please 

Best regards

Venugopal

----------


## elverdugo4

Thank you so much Nabilia... You help me a lot ...  :Smile:

----------


## foxawan

I am also looking for the above mentioned Standard, if anyone has it, please please let us know

----------


## Nabilia

API 533 is a historical publication, I think API 560 incorporated it with its annex F which is named the same as the 533

API Standard 560 4th Ed. Aug. 2007 - Fired Heaters for General Refinery Service IOS 13705;2006.pdf	  8.865 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## A.Venugopal

Thanq Mr Nabilia . Looks like that this standard , From a first look , appendixx contains what I was looking for.I would like to go in to the details first and would get back to you should I need any further help.est regards

God bless you

Bye and best regards

Venugopal

----------


## samrat

Dear Members,
I wish to know whether any body has *API 619, 5th Edition,December 2010*, dealing with Rotary-Type Positive-Displacement Compressors for Petrolium,Petrochemical and Natural Gas Industries?


samratSee More: API standards

----------


## barbara

Dear All

I&#236;'m looking for API 2517D "Evaporation Loss External floating roof tanks"
and API 2519D "Evaporation Loss internal floating roof tanks"
latest edition...

thks in advance!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Vladiana

I'm looking for API spec 6A the 2o th edition (2010) Can anyone help me?
Thank you,
Vladiana

----------


## Nabilia

> Dear All
> 
> I&#236;'m looking for API 2517D "Evaporation Loss External floating roof tanks"
> and API 2519D "Evaporation Loss internal floating roof tanks"
> latest edition...
> thks in advance!!!!!!!!!!!



API Publication 2517 3rd Ed. Feb. 1989 - Evaporative Loss From External Floating-Roof Tank.pdf  24.099 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Latest...?
API MPMS 19.2, Evaporative-loss Measurement 9-2003 - Section 2 - Evaporative Loss From Floating-roof Tanks - Formerly, API PUBL 2517 and API PUBL 2519.pdf	  2.229 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nazilla.shahloei

thanks

----------


## Mr Welder

*API RP 8B Hoisting Equipment  (File xls)*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mr Welder

*API RP 16E Control Sys. (File xls)*


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear Mr.Welder,
The link is not working. Kindly share. Thks in advance.





> *API RP 16E Control Sys. (File xls)*
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## stuntman

I am looking for API 619, 5th Edition,December 2010, Rotary-Type Positive-Displacement Compressors for Petrolium,Petrochemical and Natural Gas Industries.
Thanks & Regards
Michele

----------


## servidor

Hi Nabilia sorry for more questions, sometime i'not like 

Hello Nabilia excuses so many questions, I do not like to bother so much but she creates to me if I say to you that you are to that but I resort I have doubts, I am looking for the API-550 divides to 1 3 section or the complete one.

----------


## Nabilia

servidor, 
you have not been a bother to me

I do not have your request, API 550 has been withdrawn and not replaced. Sections are hard to find and not available, even on Techstreet

These are the titles though....


API 550 Installation of Refinery Instruments and Control Systems Part 1  Process Instrumentation and Control
Section 1 Flow 
Section 2 Level
Section 3 Temperature
Section 4 Pressure
Section 5 Automatic Control
Section 6 Control Valves and Accessories
Section 7 Transmission System
Section 8 Seals, Purges, and Winterizing
Section 9 Air supply system
Section 10 Hydraulic System
Section 11 Electrical Power Supply
Section 12 Control Center
Section 13 Alarms and Protective Devices
Section 14 Process Computer Systems

The only one I have is Section 6
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## servidor

tanks a lot

----------


## Patogo

Hello, Im Patricio. We need a Calculate Examples of DOT403 (torsion moments "Torques", maximum design pressure, axial loads, etc.) Can I help me with this material?. Very Thanks.



 fuel tanks transportation designSee More: API standards

----------


## Toon

does anyone have the following available for download?

API SPEC 16A - 122 pages, 3rd Edition, June 2004
API SPEC 7F 2010 - 44 pages, 8th Edition, Nov. 2010

Thanks!

----------


## Nabilia

API Specification 16A 3rd Ed. June 2004 - Specification for Drill-through Equipment - ISO 13533;2001.pdf	4.691 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Related file...
Contents of substraction from API Specification 16A Specification for Drill Through Equipment.pdf	0.044 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I do not have the 2010 7F

----------


## Nabili

Dear Achmad, I am looking for API RP 15S and API 17 pertaining to plastic piping. Please upload if available. Many thanks

----------


## Nabilia

API RP 15S 1st Ed. Mar. 2006 - Qualification of Spoolable Reinforced Plastic Line Pipe.pdf	0.614 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 17B 4th Ed. July 2008 - Recommended Practice for Flexible Pipe - ISO 1328-11;2007.pdf	3.486 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

API Specification 17J 3rd Ed. July 2008 - Specification for Unbonded Flexible Pipe - ISO 136-2;2006.pdf	0.729 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Specification 17J Errata Feb. 2009.pdf	0.066 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Specification 17J Errata2 Aug. 2010.pdf	0.092 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Specification 17K 1st Ed. Sept. 2001 - Specification for Bonded Flexible Pipe.pdf	0.515 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabili

Thank you so very much Nabilia.

----------


## lucksravi

Many thanks,Nabilla

----------


## victormconde

Hy, can anyone uploud API PUBL 323 or give me some information about the volumetric method of leak detection for aboveground storage tank

Thank in advance

----------


## zaiimuddin

please share API 7-1....
thanks

----------


## acier58

> please share API 7-1....
> thanks



Hi zaiimuddin,

Welcome to this forum.

Your requested spec.
ANSI/API Spec 7-1_1st edition, march 2006_Specification for Rotary Drill Stem Elements

Here: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## zaiimuddin

Thanks brother....."Acier58......

----------


## matjaki91

DEAR to all member please post API RP14C..

See More: API standards

----------


## barrerav

> DEAR to all member please post API RP14C..



Hi.!

API RP 14C analysis, Design, Installation, and Testing of basic surface safety System for offshore Production Playaforms 2007: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## acier58

> Hi.!
> 
> API RP 14C analysis, Design, Installation, and Testing of basic surface safety System for offshore Production Playaforms 2007: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Hi friend !

As usual ! Very good job !

Regards

----------


## barrerav

Thanks my friend.! Regards


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sfgiusto

Hi, i need the Api spec 11B. Thanks

----------


## kitipat

Please assist upload for "API RP 15S"
Thank you so much

----------


## kitipat

Please assist upload for "API RP 15S"
Thank you so much

----------


## shaggex

> API Standard 599 6th Ed. Oct. 2007 - Metal Plug ValvesFlanged, Threaded and Welding Ends
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



The link is broken... can you upload it again? please!

----------


## shaggex

> Please assist upload for "API RP 15S"
> Thank you so much



API RP 15 S 2006 "Qualification of Spoolable Reinforced Plastic Line Pipe"
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## CristinR

Does anyone have API 617 and 618 on compressors??  If yes, would greatly appreciate if you could send them to me!!! Thanks!

----------


## ginozky

please help me with these files please please abyone can provide me the next standards please please API RP 68 API RP 49 thank you 

best wishes and regards

----------


## ar_sot

> please help me with these files please please abyone can provide me the next standards please please API RP 68 API RP 49 thank you 
> 
> best wishes and regards



Here you are  :Cool: 
*RP 49
Recommended Practice for Drilling and Well Service Operations
Involving Hydrogen Sulfide*
2nd Edition | May 2001 | Reaffirmed: March 2007
Product Number: G04902 | Price: $85.00

----------


## ar_sot

With special thanks to barrerav

I share API STD 685  :Cool: 
Please download all 4 parts
I only attach 2 parts in each post.
*Std 685 


Sealless Centrifugal Pumps for Petroleum, Petrochemical, and Gas Industry Process Service*

2nd Edition | February 2011 | Product Number: C68502| Price: $200.00See More: API standards

----------


## ar_sot

With special thanks to barrerav

I share API STD 685  :Cool: 
Please download all 4 parts
I only attach 2 parts in each post.
*Std 685 
Sealless Centrifugal Pumps for Petroleum, Petrochemical, and Gas Industry Process Service*

2nd Edition | February 2011 | Product Number: C68502| Price: $200.00

----------


## ar_sot

> please help me with these files please please abyone can provide me the next standards please please API RP 68 API RP 49 thank you 
> 
> best wishes and regards




Here you are  :Cool: 
Please download all 4 parts
I can attach only 2 parts in each post.
*RP 68
Well Servicing and Workover Operations Involving Hydrogen Sulfide*
1st Edition | January 1998 | Reaffirmed: September 2010
Product Number: G68001 | Price: $73.00

----------


## ar_sot

> please help me with these files please please abyone can provide me the next standards please please API RP 68 API RP 49 thank you 
> 
> best wishes and regards




Here you are  :Cool: 
Please download all 4 parts
I can attach only 2 parts in each post.
*RP 68
Well Servicing and Workover Operations Involving Hydrogen Sulfide*
1st Edition | January 1998 | Reaffirmed: September 2010
Product Number: G68001 | Price: $73.00

----------


## cyclist

I'm looking for "PRCI Guidelines for Interpretation and Application of API 1104"

Thanks

----------


## ar_sot

*Std 618 
Reciprocating Compressors for Petroleum, Chemical and Gas
Industry Services*
FIFTH EDITION, DECEMBER 2007

Please download all 4 parts

----------


## ar_sot

*Std 618 
Reciprocating Compressors for Petroleum, Chemical and Gas
Industry Services*
FIFTH EDITION, DECEMBER 2007

Please download all 4 parts

----------


## ar_sot

*Std 617 
Axial and Centrifugal Compressors and Expander-compressors for
Petroleum, Chemical and Gas Industry Services*

7th Edition | July 2002 | Reaffirmed: January 1, 2009
Product Number: C61707 | Price: $212.00

Please download all 4 parts.
I upload only 2 attachments in each post.

----------


## ar_sot

*Std 617 
Axial and Centrifugal Compressors and Expander-compressors for
Petroleum, Chemical and Gas Industry Services*

7th Edition | July 2002 | Reaffirmed: January 1, 2009
Product Number: C61707 | Price: $212.00

Please download all 4 parts.
I upload only 2 attachments in each post.

----------


## ar_sot

Positive Displacement PumpsReciprocating  :Cool: 

*API STANDARD 674
THIRD EDITION, DECEMBER 2010*
3rd Edition | December 2010 | Product Number: C67403 | Price: $180.00

----------


## samrat

ar_sot,
Thanks for API standards and really appreciate your intent of helping the members. Thanks once again,
samrat

----------


## ayoubhk

you may upload big size files on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  , and send link

thanks

----------


## nazilla.shahloei

regards

See More: API standards

----------


## mavericklf1

Any can help me with API 625

B. Regards

----------


## STD manager

Hi
if you want to buy any standard document and do not pay much money
please contact to:
internationalstandard2012@gmail.com
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## saveriociavarella

> API Publication 2517 3rd Ed. Feb. 1989 - Evaporative Loss From External Floating-Roof Tank.pdf  24.099 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...




Please anybody can re-post this codes? Thanks in advance... API 2517 & API 2519

----------


## STD manager

Hi
if you want to buy any standard document and do not pay much money
please contact to:
internationalstandard2012@gmail.com
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## STD manager

if you need this document please send your email to me.

----------


## STD manager

if you need this document
please contact to :
internationalstandard2012(at sign)gmail(dot)com

----------


## ar_sot

> Any can help me with API 625
> 
> B. Regards



Here You Are  :Cool: 

*STD 625*

Tank Systems for Refrigerated Liquefied Gas Storage

1st Edition | August 2010 | Product Number: C62501 | Price: $225.00

----------


## sambun

Thank Ar_sot !

----------


## mutrosa

Thanks You Ar_sot !

----------


## STD manager

*new API Documents ...*

# 	Document Number 		Date 	Title
1. 	 API STD 603 [28 Page(s)] 	API STD 603
 	 	2013.02.01 	Corrosion-resistant, Bolted Bonnet Gate ValvesFlanged and Butt-welding Ends - EIGHTH EDITION 	

2. 	 API MPMS 21.1 [104 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 21.1
 	 	2013.02.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 21.1 - Flow Measurement Using Electronic Metering Systems - Electronic Gas Measurement - Second Edition 	

3. 	 API SPEC 4F [62 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 4F
 	 	2013.01.01 	Specification for Drilling and Well Servicing Structures - Fouth Edition; EFFECTIVE DATE: AUGUST 1, 2013 	

4. 	 API STD 599 [28 Page(s)] 	API STD 599
 	 	2013.01.01 	Metal Plug ValvesFlanged, Threaded and Welding Ends - SEVENTH EDITION 	

5. 	 API RP 1114 [58 Page(s)] 	API RP 1114
 	 	2013.01.01 	Recommended Practice for the Design of Solution-Mined Underground Storage Facilities - Second Edition 	

6. 	 API MPMS 20.3 [90 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 20.3
 	 	2013.01.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 20.3 Measurement of Multiphase Flow - First Edition 	

7. 	 API MPMS 20.1 [78 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 20.1
 	 	2013.01.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 20 - Allocation Measurement Section 1 - Allocation Measurement - First Edition 	

8. 	 API RP 85 ADD [2 Page(s)] 	API RP 85 ADD
 	 	2013.01.01 	Use of Subsea Wet-gas Flowmeters in Allocation Measurement Systems - First Edition 	

9. 	 API RP 17P [80 Page(s)] 	API RP 17P
 	 	2013.01.01 	Design and Operation of Subsea Production Systems - Subsea Structures and Manifolds - First Edition; ISO 13628-15:2011 Adoption 	

10. 	 API MPMS 20.1 ADD [1 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 20.1 ADD
 	 	2013.01.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 20 - Allocation Measurement Section 1 - Allocation Measurement - First Edition 	

11. 	 API RP 500 [162 Page(s)] 	API RP 500
 	 	2012.12.01 	Recommended Practice for Classification of Locations for Electrical Installations at Petroleum Facilities Classified as Class I, Division 1 and Division 2 - Third Edition 	

12. 	 API SPEC 5L [192 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 5L
 	 	2012.12.01 	Specification for Line Pipe - FORTY-FIFTH EDITION; EFFECTIVE DATE: JULY 1, 2013 	

13. 	 API MPMS 9.3 [20 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 9.3
 	 	2012.12.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 9.3 Standard Test Method for Density, Relative Density, and API Gravity of Crude Petroleum and Liquid Petroleum Products by Thermohydrometer Method - Third Edition 	

14. 	 API MPMS 9.1 [18 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 9.1
 	 	2012.12.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 9.1 - Standard Test Method for Density, Relative Density, or API Gravity of Crude Petroleum and Liquid Petroleum Products by Hydrometer Method - Third Edition 	

15. 	 API MPMS 9.2 [16 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 9.2
 	 	2012.12.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 9.2 Standard Test Method for Density or Relative Density of Light Hydrocarbons by Pressure Hydrometer- Measurement Coordination - Third Edition 	

16. 	 API STD 53 [124 Page(s)] 	API STD 53
 	 	2012.11.01 	Blowout Prevention Equipment Systems for Drilling Wells - Fourth Edition 	

17. 	 API STD 675 [74 Page(s)] 	API STD 675
 	 	2012.11.01 	Positive Displacement Pumps - Controlled Volume for Petroleum, Chemical, and Gas Industry Services - Third Edition 	

18. 	 API STD 608 [28 Page(s)] 	API STD 608
 	 	2012.11.01 	Metal Ball Valves - Flanged, Threaded, and Welding Ends - FIFTH EDITION 	

19. 	Not part of your company subscription. Click the icon to order a personal copy. 	API RP 5L2 RUSSIAN
 	 	2012.10.11 	Recommended Practice for Internal Coating of Line Pipe for Non-Corrosive Gas Transmission Service - Fourth Edition 	

20. 	 API RP 1595 [88 Page(s)] 	API RP 1595
 	 	2012.10.01 	Design, Construction, Operation, Maintenance, and Inspection of Aviation Pre-Airfield Storage Terminals - SECOND EDITION 	

21. 	 API RP 553 [122 Page(s)] 	API RP 553
 	 	2012.10.01 	Refinery Valves and Accessories for Control and Safety Instrumented Systems - Second Edition 	

22. 	 API SPEC 11AX ADD 2 CHINESE [1 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 11AX ADD 2 CHINESE
 	 	2012.10.01 	Specification for Subsurface Sucker Rod Pumps and Fittings - Twelfth Edition 	

23. 	 API RP 11S8 [28 Page(s)] 	API RP 11S8
 	 	2012.10.01 	Recommended Practice on Electric Submersible System Vibrations - Second Edition 	

24. 	 API API STD 6DX [63 Page(s)] 	API API STD 6DX
 	 	2012.10.01 	Petroleum and natural gas industriesMechanical integrity and sizing of actuators and mounting kits for pipeline valves - First Edition 	

25. 	 API MPMS 19.4 [148 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 19.4
 	 	2012.10.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 19.4 Evaporative Loss Reference Information and Speciation Methodology - Third Edition 	

26. 	 API SPEC 6D ADD 3 CHINESE [16 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 6D ADD 3 CHINESE
 	 	2012.10.01 	Specification for Pipeline Valves - Twenty-Third Edition; Effective date: April 1,2013 	

27. 	 API MPMS 19.1 [38 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 19.1
 	 	2012.10.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 19.1 Evaporative Loss From Fixed-Roof Tanks - Fourth Edition 	

28. 	 API MPMS 19.2 [98 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 19.2
 	 	2012.10.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 19.2 Evaporative Loss From Floating-Roof Tanks - Third Edition 	

29. 	 API SPEC 5CT ERTA [15 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 5CT ERTA
 	 	2012.09.01 	Specification for Casing and Tubing - NINTH EDITION 	

30. 	 API MPMS 14.3.1 [68 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 14.3.1
 	 	2012.09.01 	Orifice Metering of Natural Gas and Other Related Hydrocarbon Fluids - Concentric, Square-edged Orifice Meters Part 1: General Equations and Uncertainty Guidelines - FOURTH EDITION 	

31. 	 API SPEC 20E [30 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 20E
 	 	2012.08.01 	Alloy and Carbon Steel Bolting for Use in the Petroleum and Natural Gas Industries - FIRST EDITION 	

32. 	 API COMPOSITE LIST [1028 Page(s)] 	API COMPOSITE LIST
 	 	2012.07.01 	The API Composite List 	

33. 	 API STD 2350 [58 Page(s)] 	API STD 2350
 	 	2012.05.01 	Overfill Protection for Storage Tanks in Petroleum Facilities - Fourth Edition 	

34. 	 API RP 6DR [22 Page(s)] 	API RP 6DR
 	 	2012.05.01 	Recommended Practice for the Repair and Remanufacture of Pipeline Valves - Second Edition 	

35. 	 API MPMS 17.9 [34 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 17.9
 	 	2012.05.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 17 El Hydrocarbon Management HM 49 Marine Measurement Section 9Vessel Experience Factor (VEF) - Second Edition 	

36. 	 API SPEC 8C [66 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 8C
 	 	2012.04.01 	Drilling and Production Hoisting Equipment (PSL 1 and PSL 2) - Fifth Edition 	

37. 	 API RP 4G [68 Page(s)] 	API RP 4G
 	 	2012.04.01 	Operation, Inspection, Maintenance, and Repair of Drilling and Well Servicing Structures - Fourth Edition 	

38. 	 API RP 2001 [86 Page(s)] 	API RP 2001
 	 	2012.04.01 	Fire Protection in Refineries - Ninth Edition 	

39. 	 API MPMS 12.1.1 [52 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 12.1.1
 	 	2012.04.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 12.1.1Calculation of Static Petroleum QuantitiesUpright Cylindrical Tanks and Marine Vessels - Third Edition 	

40. 	 API RP 688 [550 Page(s)] 	API RP 688
 	 	2012.04.01 	Pulsation and Vibration Control in Positive Displacement Machinery Systems for Petroleum, Petrochemical, and Natural Gas Industry Services - First Edition 	

41. 	 API SPEC 8C CHINESE [69 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 8C CHINESE
 	 	2012.04.01 	Drilling and Production Hoisting Equipment (PSL 1 and PSL 2) - Fifth Edition 	

42. 	 API RP 1161 [106 Page(s)] 	API RP 1161
 	 	2012.04.01 	Recommended Practice for Pipeline Operator Qualification (OQ) - Second Edition; Addendum 1: January 2013 	

43. 	 API MPMS 14.7 [18 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 14.7
 	 	2012.04.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 14.7 - Mass Measurement of Natural Gas Liquids - Fourth Edition 	

44. 	 API MPMS 17.5 [51 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 17.5
 	 	2012.04.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 17.5 - El Hydrocarbon Management - HM 64 - Guidelines for Voyage Analysis and Reconciliation of Cargo Quantities - Third Edition; Includes Access to Additional Content 	

45. 	 API SPEC 2C [136 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 2C
 	 	2012.03.01 	Offshore Pedestal-mounted Cranes - Seventh Edition 	

46. 	 API OCCUPATIONAL INJURIES [27 Page(s)] 	API OCCUPATIONAL INJURIES
 	 	2012.03.01 	2011 Survey of Occupational Injuries, Illnesses, and Fatalities in the Petroleum Industry Summary Report Aggregate Data Only 	

47. 	 API SPEC 20A [42 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 20A
 	 	2012.03.01 	Carbon Steel, Alloy Steel, Stainless Steel, and Nickel Base Alloy Castings for Use in the Petroleum and Natural Gas Industry - First Edition 	

48. 	 API RP 932-B [54 Page(s)] 	API RP 932-B
 	 	2012.03.01 	Design, Materials, Fabrication, Operation, and Inspection Guidelines for Corrosion Control in Hydroprocessing Reactor Effluent Air Cooler (REAC) Systems - Second Edition 	

49. 	 API SPEC 2C CHINESE [142 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 2C CHINESE
 	 	2012.03.01 	Offshore Pedestal-mounted Cranes - Seventh Edition 	

50. 	 API TR 17TR6 [54 Page(s)] 	API TR 17TR6
 	 	2012.03.01 	Attributes of Production Chemicals in Subsea Production Systems - First Edition 	

51. 	 API TR 17TR5 [54 Page(s)] 	API TR 17TR5
 	 	2012.03.01 	Avoidance of Blockages in Subsea Production Control and Chemical Injection Systems - First Edition 	

52. 	 API RP 5LT [16 Page(s)] 	API RP 5LT
 	 	2012.03.01 	Recommended Practice for Truck Transportation of Line Pipe - First Edition 	

53. 	 API STD 653 ADD 2 CHINESE [106 Page(s)] 	API STD 653 ADD 2 CHINESE
 	 	2012.01.01 	Tank Inspection, Repair, Alteration, and Reconstruction - Fourth Edition; Includes Addendum 1: 8/2010 	

54. 	 API SPEC 17D ERTA 2 [3 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 17D ERTA 2
 	 	2012.01.01 	Design and Operation of Subsea Production Systems-Subsea Wellhead and Tree Equipment - Second Edition 	

55. 	 API TR 17TR4 [16 Page(s)] 	API TR 17TR4
 	 	2012.01.01 	Subsea Equipment Pressure Ratings - First Edition 	

56. 	 API SPEC Q2 [36 Page(s)] 	API SPEC Q2
 	 	2011.12.01 	Specification for Quality Management System Requirements for Service Supply Organizations for the Petroleum and Natural Gas Industries - First Edition 	

57. 	 API SPEC Q2 CHINESE [36 Page(s)] 	API SPEC Q2 CHINESE
 	 	2011.12.01 	Specification for Quality Management System Requirements for Service Supply Organizations for the Petroleum and Natural Gas Industries - First Edition 	

58. 	 API MPMS 5.8 [38 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 5.8
 	 	2011.11.01 	Manual of Petroluem Measurement Standards Chapter 5.8 Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons by Ultrasonic Flow Meters - Second Edition 	

59. 	 API MPMS 4.5 [26 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 4.5
 	 	2011.11.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 4.5 Master Meter Provers - Third Edition 	

60. 	 API SPEC 6A ADD 1 CHINESE [11 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 6A ADD 1 CHINESE
 	 	2011.11.01 	Specification for Wellhead and Christmas Tree Equipment - Twentieth Edition; Incorporates Errata: 11/2011 	

61. 	 API RP 2FPS [208 Page(s)] 	API RP 2FPS
 	 	2011.10.01 	Planning, Designing, and Constructing Floating Production Systems - SECOND EDITION 	

62. 	 API RP 9B [44 Page(s)] 	API RP 9B
 	 	2011.10.01 	Application, Care, and Use of Wire Rope for Oil Field Service - THIRTEENTH EDITION; INCORPORATED ERRATA:APRIL 2012; ERRATA: January 2013 	

63. 	 API STD 2220 [38 Page(s)] 	API STD 2220
 	 	2011.10.01 	Contractor Safety Performance Process - Third Edition 	

64. 	 API RP 2221 [100 Page(s)] 	API RP 2221
 	 	2011.10.01 	Contractor and Owner Safety Program Implementation - Third Edition 	

65. 	 API MPMS 7.3 [42 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 7.3
 	 	2011.10.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 7.3 Temperature DeterminationFixed Automatic Tank Temperature Systems - SECOND EDITION 	

66. 	 API MPMS 7 ADD 1 [2 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 7 ADD 1
 	 	2011.10.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 7 - Temperature Determination - First Edition 	

67. 	 API STD 622 [42 Page(s)] 	API STD 622
 	 	2011.10.01 	Type Testing of Process Valve Packing for Fugitive Emissions - Second Edition 	

68. 	 API MPMS 11.2.4 ERTA [1 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 11.2.4 ERTA
 	 	2011.09.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11Physical Properties Data Section 2, Part 4Temperature Correction for the Volume of NGL and LPG Tables 23E, 24E, 53E, 54E, 59E, and 60E - First Edition 	

69. 	 API MPMS 11.4.1 ERTA [1 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 11.4.1 ERTA
 	 	2011.09.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11Physical Properties Data Section 4Properties of Reference Materials Part 1Density of Water and Water Volumetric Correction Factors for Water Calibration of Volumetric Provers - First Edition 	

70. 	 API PUBL 4776 [72 Page(s)] 	API PUBL 4776
 	 	2011.09.01 	A Guide to Understanding, Assessment, and Regulation of PAHs in the Aquatic Environment 	

71. 	 API SPEC 6D ADD 2 CHINESE [15 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 6D ADD 2 CHINESE
 	 	2011.08.01 	Specification for Pipeline Valves - Twenty-Third Edition; Incorporates Errata 6: 8/2011 	

72. 	 API SPEC 5CT [284 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 5CT
 	 	2011.07.01 	Specification for Casing and Tubing - NINTH EDITION 	

73. 	 API SPEC 5CT CHINESE [321 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 5CT CHINESE
 	 	2011.07.01 	Specification for Casing and Tubing - Ninth Edition; Incorporates Errata: September 2012 	

74. 	 API MPMS 11.3.3 [28 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 11.3.3
 	 	2011.07.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.3.3 Miscellaneous Hydrocarbon Product Properties - Ethanol Density and Volume Correction Factors - First Edition 	

75. 	 API RP 2611 [54 Page(s)] 	API RP 2611
 	 	2011.06.01 	Terminal Piping Inspection Inspection of In-Service Terminal Piping Systems - First Edition 	

76. 	 API RP 19G4 [62 Page(s)] 	API RP 19G4
 	 	2011.06.01 	Practices for Side-pocket Mandrels and Related Equipment - FIRST EDITION; ISO 17078-4:2010 Adoption 	

77. 	 API SPEC 19G3 [58 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 19G3
 	 	2011.06.01 	Running Tools, Pulling Tools, and Kick-over Tools and Latches for Side-pocket Mandrels - FIRST EDITION; ISO 17078-3:2009 Adoption 	

78. 	 API SPEC 17D [272 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 17D
 	 	2011.05.01 	Design and Operation of Subsea Production Systems-Subsea Wellhead and Tree Equipment - Second Edition; Incorporating Errata: September 2011; ISO 13628-4 Adoption; Effective February 1, 2013 [for Valve and Actuator Design Validation (Test Requirements) Only] 	

79. 	 API SPEC 9A [72 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 9A
 	 	2011.05.01 	Specification for Wire Rope - Twenty-Sixth Edition; Incorporating Errata: October, 2012 	

80. 	 API RP 13K [66 Page(s)] 	API RP 13K
 	 	2011.05.01 	Recommended Practice for Chemical Analysis of Barite - Third Edition 	

81. 	 API RP 13K RUSSIAN [66 Page(s)] 	API RP 13K RUSSIAN
 	 	2011.05.01 	RECOMMENDED PRACTICE FOR CHEMICAL ANALYSIS OF BARITE - Third Edition 	

82. 	 API SPEC 9A CHINESE [83 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 9A CHINESE
 	 	2011.05.01 	Specification for Wire Rope - Twenty-sixth Edition 	

83. 	 API SPEC 17D CHINESE [272 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 17D CHINESE
 	 	2011.05.01 	Design and Operation of Subsea Production Systems-Subsea Wellhead and Tree Equipment - Second Edition; Incorporating Errata: September 2011; ISO 13628-4 Adoption 	

84. 	 API SPEC 17D ERTA 2 CHINESE [3 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 17D ERTA 2 CHINESE
 	 	2011.05.01 	Design and Operation of Subsea Production Systems-Subsea Wellhead and Tree Equipment - Second Edition 	

85. 	 API TR 938-C [58 Page(s)] 	API TR 938-C
 	 	2011.04.01 	Use of Duplex Stainless Steels in the Oil Refining Industry - Second Edition 	

86. 	 API BULL D16 [75 Page(s)] 	API BULL D16
 	 	2011.04.01 	Suggested Procedure for Development of a Spill Prevention Control and Countermeasure Plan - Fifth Edition 	

87. 	 API RP 571 [372 Page(s)] 	API RP 571
 	 	2011.04.01 	Damage Mechanisms Affecting Fixed Equipment in the Refining Industry - Second Edition 	

88. 	 API RP 1615 [106 Page(s)] 	API RP 1615
 	 	2011.04.01 	Installation of Underground Petroleum Storage Systems - Sixth Edition 	

89. 	 API TR 934-B [42 Page(s)] 	API TR 934-B
 	 	2011.04.01 	Fabrication Considerations for Vanadium-Modified Cr-Mo Steel Heavy Wall Pressure Vessels - First Edition 	

90. 	 API RP 556 [78 Page(s)] 	API RP 556
 	 	2011.04.01 	Instrumentation, Control, and Protective Systems for Gas Fired Heaters - Second Edition 	

91. 	 API RP 2GEO [120 Page(s)] 	API RP 2GEO
 	 	2011.04.01 	Geotechnical and Foundation Design Considerations - First Edition; ISO 19901-4:2003 Adoption 	

92. 	 API BULL D16 TEMPLATE [88 Page(s)] 	API BULL D16 TEMPLATE
 	 	2011.04.01 	Suggested Procedure for Development of Spill Prevention Control and Countermeasure Plans - Plan Template - Fifth Edition 	

93. 	 API RP 556 RUSSIAN [140 Page(s)] 	API RP 556 RUSSIAN
 	 	2011.04.01 	Instrumentation, Control, and Protective Systems for Gas Fired Heaters - Second Edition 	

94. 	 API TR 2571 [82 Page(s)] 	API TR 2571
 	 	2011.03.01 	Fuel Gas Measurement - First Edition 	

95. 	 API STD 685 [186 Page(s)] 	API STD 685
 	 	2011.02.01 	Sealless Centrifugal Pumps for Petroleum, Petrochemical, and Gas Industry Process Service - SECOND EDITION 	

96. 	 API STD 616 [180 Page(s)] 	API STD 616
 	 	2011.01.01 	Gas Turbines for Petroleum, Chemical, and Gas Industry Services - Fifth Edition 	

97. 	 API HF3 [34 Page(s)] 	API HF3
 	 	2011.01.01 	Practices for Mitigating Surface Impacts Associated with Hydraulic Fracturing - First Edition 	

98. 	 API SPEC 10A [52 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 10A
 	 	2010.12.01 	Specification for Cements and Materials for Well Cementing - Twenty-Fourth Edition 	

99. 	 API SPEC 7-2 ADD 1 [46 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 7-2 ADD 1
 	 	2010.12.01 	Specification for Threading and Gauging of Rotary Shouldered Thread Connections - First Edition; ISO 10424-2:2007 Adoption; Effective Date: June 2011 	

100. 	 API RP 17A ADD 1 [18 Page(s)] 	API RP 17A ADD 1
 	 	2010.12.01 	Design and Operation of Subsea Production SystemsGeneral Requirements and Recommendations - Fourth Edition; ISO 13628-1:2005 Adoption 	

*internationalstandard2012@gmail.com*

----------


## minhphuongpham

Any links to new API stds? Thanks.




> *new API Documents ...*
> 
> # 	Document Number 		Date 	Title
> 1. 	 API STD 603 [28 Page(s)] 	API STD 603
>  	 	2013.02.01 	Corrosion-resistant, Bolted Bonnet Gate ValvesFlanged and Butt-welding Ends - EIGHTH EDITION 	
> 
> 2. 	 API MPMS 21.1 [104 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 21.1
>  	 	2013.02.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 21.1 - Flow Measurement Using Electronic Metering Systems - Electronic Gas Measurement - Second Edition 	
> 
> ...

----------


## mecasera

Can someone repost API RP 15S and API 17J.


Thanks in advanceSee More: API standards

----------


## alanchip

Api rp 15s

----------


## alanchip

API SPEC 17J

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mecasera

Thanks for your effort !!!

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallary of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.2, Geoframe 2012, Olga 7.3, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## Ahmed_75

many thanks

----------


## barbara

thks!

----------


## rushabhmpatel

Naeem,

Can you please upload standard API 12L - Spec for Vertical & Horizontal Emulsion Treaters. Really appreciate your help.

Thank you.

----------


## sajithv78

Hello friends,

Can anyone help me with more information on the following - 

1) Internal Plastic Coating on Tubulars, Oilfield - which API / ISO standards provides the requirements for conformance? What is cost of machinery involved? What is the inspection criteria depended on?

2) Redressing of hardfacing onstabilizers / sleeves - is there a standard for this activity? Again what is the inspection criteria for such processes?

I would like to appreciate the efforts put into any help / reply in advance.

Best regards,
Sajith.

----------


## rushabhmpatel

Does anyone have the latest edition for API RP 1595 - Design, Construction, Operation, Maintenance, and Inspection of Aviation Pre-Airfield Storage Terminals

Please share as we have urgent need for this standard.

Thanks.

----------


## Muhammad Ramzan

Any one please upload API RP 945 (R2008) 

Thanks in advance

----------


## Muhammad Ramzan

Any one please upload API RP 945 (R2008) 

Thanks in advance

----------


## uallido

Anyone can upload API MPMS chapter 22.2, i would really appreciate it


uallido@hotmail.com

thanksSee More: API standards

----------


## Ahmed_75

follow this link 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Ahmed_75

follow this link 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## uallido

Thanks Ahmed, but i already downloaded this on the web, it is not the standard, it's an interpretation of the standard, i'm looking for the complete standard, release 2012 (i have rel. 2005)





> follow this link 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## uallido

Thanks Ahmed, but i already downloaded this on the web, it is not the standard, it's an interpretation of the standard, i'm looking for the complete standard, release 2012 (i have rel. 2005)





> follow this link 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Gopal2408

plz upload API 510 gopal2408@gmail.com

----------


## Gopal2408

can you upload the following links gopal2408@gmail.com

API 510 8th Ed Incl Add3 Dec 2001 Pres Vessel Inspection Code
API 650 Welded Tanks for Oil Storage 10th Ed Add1 Mar 2000
API 653 3rd Ed Dec 01 Tank Insp Repair Alteration and Reconstruction

----------


## gs153

Please upload *API 2027* : Ignition Hazards and Safe Work Practices for Abrasive Blasting of Atmospheric Storage Tanks in Hydrocarbon Service.  Thanks

----------


## KP SAHU

Dear Friends 
May I request to share 
API 651 - Sept-2014
API-575- 3rd Ed -2014
API 2000- 7th Ed. March 2014.
 It will be a great help. Please.

----------


## Nabili

Dear colleagues, I am interested in these documents as well. thanks in advance

----------


## iaguirre99

please upload API STANDARD 620 12th EDITION,
Thanks

----------


## gtpol57

Try **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mutrosa

Thanks iaguirre99

See More: API standards

----------


## iaguirre99

Dear gtpol57 thanks a lot.

----------


## hhollenb

Anyone have API SPEC 16D?

----------


## omsmk

can anyone upload API IRE C18 - The Guide for Inspection of Refinery Equipment (Chapter XVIII - Protection of Idle Equipment)

----------


## jumbodumbo

Need API RP 5LT. Please help.

----------


## antoniomtz

Can somebody help me with API std 520 Sizing, Selection, and Installation of Pressure-relieving Devices, Part I - Sizing and Selection, Ninth Edition
Thanks

----------


## alibek111

Can anybody sen on my email this standard please     alibek.d@hotmail.com

API MPMS 12.2 Part 1 Calculation of Petroleum Quantities: Calculation of Petroleum Quantities Using Dynamic Measurement Methods and Volumetric Correction Factors - Part 1: Introduction
API MPMS 12.2 Part 2 API MPMS Chapter 12 - Calculation of Petroleum Quantities, Section 2-Calculation of Petroleum Quantities Using Dynamic Measurement Methods and Volumetric Correction Factors, Part 2 - Measurement Tickets, Third Edition
API MPMS 12.2 Part 3 Calculation of Petroleum Quantities: Calculation of Petroleum Quantities Using Dynamic Measurement Methods and Volumetric Correction Factors - Part 3: Proving Reports - Includes November 6, 1998 errata
API MPMS 12.2 Part 4 Calculation of Petroleum Quantities: Calculation of Petroleum Quantities Using Dynamic Measurement Methods and Volumetric Correction Factors - Part 4: Calculation of Base Prover Volumes by the Waterdraw Method
API MPMS 12.2 Part 5 Chapter 12 - Calculation of Petroleum Quantities - Section 2 - Calculation Using Dynamic Measurement Methods and Volumetric Correction Factors, Part 5 - Calculation of Base Prover Volume by Master Meter Method

----------


## aprk_paul

Hi,
Anyone please share the Latest edition of API std 617, 619 and 662

----------


## akill3r

can any one please share API 2000, 7th edition March 2014?

----------


## imran_msk2002

Can anyone help me with api 600 (2015) please?

----------


## Marty Thompson

API 600

Ballot copy only

----------


## shah6347

Appreciate if anyone could share with me API 608.. thank you very much

----------


## alanchip

Only 2002:



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: API standards

----------


## Marty Thompson

> Appreciate if anyone could share with me API 608.. thank you very much



Thanks for the effort alanchip,
Here is 2008

----------


## mrbeen

> API amirican petroleum institute
> 
> API 06AM 2nd ed 09 95 Material Toughness
> 
> API 006D Pipeline Valves 
> 
>  
> API 510 8th Ed Incl Add3 Dec 2001 Pres Vessel Inspection Code
> API 526 flanged steel pressure Relief valves
> ...



can u upload this all

please............;;;

----------


## ameer

Thanks

----------


## MrGezus

Hello all. I'm looking for API 6A 20th edition with errata. Can anyone help?

----------


## Marty Thompson

API Specification 6A 20th Ed. Oct. 2010 with Errata 1 2011 - Specification for Wellhead and Christmas Tree Equipment  ISO 10423-2009
in 5 parts, 4 here

----------


## Marty Thompson

part 5, plus addendum 3 (it replaces addendum1 and 2), also errata 1-6

----------


## kavita_00

*API Spec 15LR (R2013) 

Low Pressure Fiberglass Line Pipe and Fittings*

I need this std. urgently. Can someone please help.

Regards

----------


## kavita_00

*API Spec 15HR (R2010) 

Specification for High Pressure Fiberglass Line Pipe, Includes Addendum/Errata 1 and Errata 2 (2008)*

I need this std. urgently. Can someone please help.

Regards

----------


## Marty Thompson

15hr

----------


## Marty Thompson

15lr

----------


## kavita_00

Dear Marty,
Good Morning. Thanks a lot, for your help.

Regards

----------


## kanil

Pl share these

API 611-2014(08) , 
API 614-2008 ,
API 617-2014 ,
API 618-2007(09) , 


API 619 -2010 , 
API 677 -2010(06)See More: API standards

----------


## kanil

Pl share 
ANSI HI 14.6 -ed 2011

----------


## kanil

At least Share these


API 614-2008 ,
API 617-2014 ,
API 619 -2010 ,
ANSI HI 14.6 -ed 2011

----------


## carlucido

Dear all

Please can anyone you shared the standard API 540 latest revision ( 4th Reaffirmed 2013). Thanks in advance.

Regards

----------


## Arpit007

can any one upload API 675 (Latest Edition if possible)..???

Thanks in advance

----------


## alanchip

..2015

----------


## Arpit007

If anyone have API 674, API 617, API 618 & API 619.
Please share.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Arpit007

Looking for API 685 Latest addition. If any one have it please upload it. Urgently required.

Thanks in advance...

----------


## Arpit007

Thanks alanchip for uploading...

----------


## Usman Tahir

Dear All, 

Anybody has question bank for API 580 exam. 

Thanks

----------


## ezzat

Dear friends
If anyone have API 2517 & API 2519 * Please Share 
or send to ezzatmonem@yahoo.com
thank you in advance

----------


## winowo18

Dear All
If anyone have API 619-2010.
Please share.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## imran_msk2002

Can any one share MSS SP-144 please.



Thanks in advance.See More: API standards

----------


## Faraz Khan

PLEASE SEE BELOW LINK: 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## imran_msk2002

Thanks a lot for the same. But unable to download from there. If anyone could upload a pdf file it would be of great help.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## engt

Dos anyone has new API SPEC 5B 16th edition? Thanks in advance.

----------


## engt

Does anyone has new API Spec 5B 16th edition? Thanks in advance.

----------


## ipoel123

thanks a lot

----------


## Wijiest

Need also API 5B 16th edition

----------


## saad.bakhtyar

Can anyone please re share API 619 5 th edition -2010. All the links for previously shared API 619 5th Ed. are dead now. thank you.

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> Can anyone please re share API 619 5 th edition -2010. All the links for previously shared API 619 5th Ed. are dead now. thank you.



hi
excel: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
pdf : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> Need also API 5B 16th edition



Hi
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ken078

> Hi
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Hi !
I need API 5B 16th edition too.
Thanks by advance

----------


## haytham9d

Need also API 5B 16th edition.

Thanks in advance....

----------


## johanjohnson8

Hola ! 
Necesito API 5B 16th 2018


Gracias por adelantadoSee More: API standards

----------


## johanjohnson8

Hola ! 
Necesito API 5B 16th 2018
Gracias por adelantado

----------


## chinoxii

Anyone has API 650 Addendum 3, 2018?

----------


## petrolstd1

> API RP 45 3rd Ed 1998.pdf 0.352 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Hi, can you upload again API RP 45 ? now link is not working... Thankyou

----------


## popov_al

all API RP and all API Spec
You can free download (via t o r r e n t) from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## yhinganetone

Can someone share API Specs 7-1 please. Thank you.

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> Can someone share API Specs 7-1 please. Thank you.



Dear friend
I can provide you API 7-1 2006 (2015)
if you need it, so send me your request via whatsapp
+989121505977
ok?

----------


## adma210x2

Could any one upload API IRE C18 or send to my ID (v_admanathan@yahoo.com)

Highly appreciated

----------


## GIBF4

API 650, 13th Edition, anyone has available in PDF and willing to share here?
Much appreciated my end. Thank you in advance and stay healthy.
Regards, GIBF4

----------

